# Break her in..



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I have a major problem. The laptop crashes frequently. It is very slow and runs very warm. I always get a message when i start my computer(smart page-detects a malfunction) or something. It seriously takes the computer 10 minutes to start up. Recently for no reason something disabled all of my services, so the computer would automatically shut off, start up, shut off...and on n on. I have the latest anti virus from microsoft. I run the scan everyday automatically, and it is always running on my computer. I saved everything and I got it ready for a full system reboot. But it says it cant find the OS. I have XP home edition, and it was recently updated. Also I always get messages that drivers are failing. I do now want to send it to geek squad and spend $300. But I need a good healthy computer. I ordered an upgrade to the RAM 192MB to 512MB. Before the problem existed, although it is due to arrive tomorrow. What do you think?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi Al

This is a pretty common issue, as everyone will experience this at least once in their computing life! 8)

The answer to your issue could vary widely depending on several factors. Could you please clarify some of the following?

What are the specs on your computer?

1. Make
2. Model
3. Processor size
4. RAM (you already indicated this)
5. OS (also indicated)

It will help to get an overall picture of the computer you have to know the specifics above. How old is this computer? You indicated it was running slow and that you recently re-installed the Operating System on it correct?

Did you always have Windows XP installed on this computer or is this a recent decision to upgrade from another OS?

Have you installed any new software or hardware just before all of this started happening? If so what was it?

It is likely the RAM will significantly help your issue, however if the Proc is still too old and slow, it may not make up for the issue. If you look in your system event logs do they provide any insight into your issue? To find the event logs go to Control Panel-> Administrative Tools -> Event Viewer.

You indicated that the computer is running warm. An overheating computer could be a cause of the issue. Does the computer reboot when the computer is cold? Or does the issue you experience always seem to happen after it has been running for awhile?

As computers get faster, they have a tendency to run hotter. To determine if overheating is the culprit:

1. Check to make sure the vents in the computer case aren't blocked and there's good air circulation around the computer.

2. If your computer has a fan, remove the computer case with a screwdriver, then turn on the computer briefly to see if the fan is turning. If it isn't, you'll need to replace it or the power supply.

3. If the inside of the computer case looks like Oklahoma during the Dust Bowl, clean things up by turning off the computer and using a can of compressed air (available at electronics stores) to blow dust off of circuit boards, chips, the fan and anything else that looks dirty. Vacuums and dust rags are a bad idea, however, because they can build up static charges and zap your chips.

A crash is a broad definition for what happens when your computer or an individual program stops working. It's usually a result of two disparate components of your PC failing to work together as smoothly as they should. The cause of a crash is usually easy to identify though - does it happen when you open a certain file or program, for instance? If that's the case, it may be that it's corrupted, so try uninstalling the program and then re-installing it. Also visit the program's website to check for any updates or patches that are available for it.

If your PC crashes at random points or when under stress - like when you're playing a game - your PC's hardware is probably causing the problems. A quick way identify any hardware-related problems is to open the Device Manager. You can do this by right-clicking on My Computer and selecting Properties. Look under the Hardware tab and you'll see a button labelled Device Manager. Click on it.

The Device Manager is a list of all your PC's hardware, and it'll highlight any problems there may be with the hardware's drivers (the software that enables your hardware to interface with Windows and your programs). If you double-click on an item that's got a warning next to it you'll be shown a message giving the hardware's status and possible solutions for fixing it. You can also update drivers from here or discard a new driver you've installed that has turned out to be faulty.

If you can't find any problems in the Device Manager, it's likely that the crashes are memory-related. This could be your hard drive or your PC's RAM. Both can be scanned for potential issues. To check your hard drive, open My Computer, right-click on the hard drive and select Properties. Click on Tools and use the error checking tool to scan your drive for problems. To test your RAM, download and run Memtest86 from http://www.memtest86.com.

If you experience problems with Windows XP itself, there are similar tools to help you identify and remedy them. One of the most useful already resides in Windows XP, hidden out of the way, and will check to see if all of the system files Windows needs are installed properly. Insert your Windows XP installation CD into your PC's optical drive and then click on Run in the Start menu. Type in 'sfc /scannow' (minus the quotes) and click on OK. The process is automated and will take 10 to 20 minutes.

It's not uncommon to run into difficulties when installing a new graphics or sound card in a PC, usually because the drivers for the previous card are still installed, creating a driver conflict. This is easy to remedy and is worth remembering whenever you upgrade a piece of hardware. Before you install the new card, use Add/Remove Programs in Windows' Control Panel to uninstall the drivers for the old card first. Alternatively, use the Device Manager mentioned earlier.

Thanks for the additional info!

Ryan



DISCLAIMER

These suggestions are for information purposes only. The advice is provided As Is, without warranty. You should seek professional advice for your specific issues if these ideas do not solve your problem in a timely fashion.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Wow thanks for the reply. This is a HP Pavillion ze 4805us laptop. Little over a year old. It crashed whenever, cold or hot. It doesnt load properly. Although I got the upgrade for ram, it is only using 30% of the CPU. I think the processor size is 189 Mhz?? does that sound right? The fans are running properly, and the computer has been cleaned out. Its like it runs for a while, getting slower and slower. then it will just freeze and go to a blue screen. The blue screen says STOP, and at the bottom it says :dumping physical memory. It can restart on and off a hundred times until I force it to turn off. If it is off for about a half an hour, it will start again, although; first it goes to a smart detection telling me it has malfunction in the driver(press F1). Then it goes to the next screen where it has me choose: Start windows normally, smart mode, smart mode with networking, or last good setting(never worked) So after starting windows normally it can load for 10 minutes. Then i repeat all the steps until I turn red and bang my head against the wall.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

I just got the RAM chip, maybe if you could point me in the right direction on installing that.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Installing RAM on a laptop can be a bit tricky. Make sure everything you touch you do so extremely carefully! Never force anything. Always have clean freshly washed hands that are dry. Avoid having any sweat, grease, oil on your hands. Avoid any static at all costs! 

You might be voiding a warranty if you do it yourself. However here are some instructions on how to do it taken from computermemoryupgrade.net :

Installing Laptop Memory
Difficulty: Relatively simple
Time Required: 10-15 minutes
Tools Required: Precision Philips or flat-head screwdriver

This guide was developed to instruct readers on the proper procedures for installing memory modules into a laptop computer. It includes step-by-step instructions for the physical installation of a memory module into those laptop systems that have an access panel to the memory modules. Not all laptops have this type of access. If yours does not, then it will probably require installation from an authorized technician.

For additional information about installing computer memory into your computer system, it is recommended that you read any user manuals that came with your computer for specific procedures that may be required. For more information for purchasing memory upgrades for a computer, please refer to the Before You Buy Memory upgrades article.

1. Turn off the computer and remove all power cords from the computer system. 
2. Locate the panel used for access to the memory modules. This is generally located on the bottom of the laptop computer. Refer to your laptop instruction manuals for locating the panel.









3. Remove any screws that the panel in place and place somewhere safe to prevent losing it.









4. Remove the panel from the laptop and set aside.









5. If replacing or upgrading an existing memory module, remove the memory modules by undoing and module clamps and gently lifting the edge of the module to a 45-degree angle and then pulling the module out of the slot.

















6.Align the notch of the memory module with that of the memory slot and gently insert the module into the slot at a 45-degree angle.









7. Once all the pins are in the slot, gently rotate the module down flat until the clamps lock into the module into place.









8. Replace the memory access panel onto the laptop computer.









9. Replace any screws or fasteners that hold the panel in place.









10. Replace the power cord and power up your computer system.

Once the memory has been installed into the computer, the physical process is complete. When the computer is powered back up, it may be necessary to go into the computer BIOS to let the system properly detect the new RAM that has been installed in the computer. Please refer to the user manual for the computer system for any additional information.

That is it in a nutshell! Good Luck!

Ryan


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Thank you for the reply! I guess right now I dont know what to do since the computer wont even turn on anymore. So really right now I dont know what to do. And I dont know how it happened.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

What happened? Will it not start since you've changed the memory? Or did this happen before you even attempted? At this point you might be better taking it in to The Geek Squad at Best Buy. There's only so much I can troubleshoot without having an issue like that in my hands....


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Thanks for all your help though. I am thinking maybe the hard drive got infected or something. I am going to try the reboot process one more time this weekend. It seems like it has been getting worse everyday. I have been having the troubles getting it to load before the memory change(which went fine) but everyday it seemed to be getting slower and slower. It is acting like a sick 100 yr. old in her deathbed. Although I am hoping my 1 year old computer is not on its death bed. And geek squad could be a whopping 500 dollars. I only spent about 1500 on it a year ago, do you think it would even be worth the trouble? I mean I have already bought the upgraded memory for over a $100. Also I am suspecting maybe some burnt circuits, since I came home one day to a harsh burning electronic device smell. And when I shut the computer off it sounds like the fan motor runs down with a squeek.

I see you are very knowledgeable with computers and i trust your input, thanks.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Ok thanks for the update. Since you just bought your computer a year ago, does it still have a warranty? If so, have you called the 800 number for that company's customer service department for assistance? Where did you buy your computer from?

If you don't have a warranty, the Geek Squad could be an option. I can't believe they'd charge you $500. Call Best Buy and discuss your issue with the computer department. Tell them you think you may have an issue with your laptop, and ask them how much it would be to diagnose the issue. Tell them you don't want any work done on it past a simple troubleshoot, and discuss cost upfront. Tell them that you don't want to pay through the nose for costly repairs without first being notified.

It is similar to how you'd deal with a auto repair shop. You want to be notified before the guy charges you for an expensive part and 4 hours labor. 

Based on your current description of the issue, it sounds like the hard drive is going bad on the computer. You might just need a new harddrive which should still be under warranty. If you take it to a reputable repair shop, they should be able to diagnose that, swap in a new harddrive, and get you up and running for around $200. The cost of a harddrive for a laptop is between $60-175, and labor is around $50.

Good Luck

Ryan

.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

It started taking a **** right after one year. So no warranty.


----------



## ND_RC (Jan 6, 2005)

According to the HP websitesome systems may have a three years warranty.

At this link you can also search on the exact error messages to see if it is a known issue.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

So this is what I did, went to best buy, purchased a new hard drive for 200 and installed it. Obviously that was the problem because now the computer works great. Its like a new system!


----------

